# First Watch Of The Year And Its Russian.



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

well its started -first watch of the year ,first vostok and for the money they cant be beat can they .

not as big as i thought but great watch ,have another on the way and only paid 13 poundski for that one everyone is a winner .


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Good start to the year!

I really like my Vostoks, above all my Amphibias...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

I really like my Vostoks, above all my Amphibias...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thats a bit more than quite a few isnt it ,thats a small buisness there if you want it .

wow i was gonna buy one or two a month if i had spare cash lying around . looks like you raided kgb headquarters or something -if i had a hat on on i would take it off to you my man ,awesome.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> thats a bit more than quite a few isnt it...


I've only been collecting for three years or so - You'll be surprised how quickly they build up; I think my last two Amphibias cost a fiver each! There are still bargains to be had on the 'bay and at boot sales. Three or four a month is possible at those prices.

Many people here have at least as many watches, but of better quality, I do have a few lemons.

Good luck with your collection.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

chris l said:


> The top row are mostly Vostoks/Wostoks/Boctocks and there are some others on bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a relatively harmless addiction; they're not expensive, and, besides, I could stop anytime. I just don't want to...


Looks like you've been busy Chris.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Great Collection









Regards,

Russ.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

they are great watches ,looking at the other thread (show us youre vostoks) you could quite happily concentrate just on vostoks and poljots and youd have a great selection.

theres enough variation within them that it could satisfy all youre watch needs .

ive had my first one on all day and its been good ,my other one should be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

chris l said:


> The top row are mostly Vostoks/Wostoks/Boctocks and there are some others on bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a relatively harmless addiction; they're not expensive, and, besides, I could stop anytime. I just don't want to...


Now there's a "job lot" for the bay







??

Hmmmm! and I still haven't decided if I like them (Vostok's that is) or not - it's this d*mn GREEN strap on a silver dial chrome watch - maybe I should just stick with the Slava's and Raketas and stuff, at least till I see this one without the GREEN strap and on a bracelet!









Life's wunnerfull eh?


----------

